# Something different...



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet! That thing looks like a mullet with wings.

Were you fly fishing? ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Eating size there. Used to pick 'em up off the deck at night
when sailing to Bimini. Easy to clean, pretty tasty too.
Made for an easy to prepare breakfast, pan fried fish and hot grits.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Eating size there. Used to pick 'em up off the deck at night
> when sailing to Bimini. Easy to clean, pretty tasty too.
> Made for an easy to prepare breakfast, pan fried fish and hot grits.


Once again, something that could have been brought to my attention *yesterday*!!!!!



-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sailing at night, with the cabin hatch open, light would shine out on the mainsail.
For some reason the silly fish are attracted to the light on the sail.
Be a nice quiet summer evening crossing the stream and out of the darkness
a cold wet winged missle would slap into the sail and slide down into the cockpit
and flap around until picked up. The first time I saw it happen
I was going to toss it over the side but the skipper said to put it on ice,
as well as the many more that arrived while en route.
I figured he wanted bait for the next day, but was surprised when we ate 'em for breakfast.
I've seen similar results on fishing boats with white bed sheets draped from the t-top
and illuminated from below with a flashlight. But they just wanted the flying fish for live bait.

Recipes:

http://barbadostravel.squarespace.com/barbados-flying-fish/


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh yea, they r good eating


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Once again, something that could have been brought to my attention *yesterday*!!!!!


LOL! ;D Pretty cool fish though...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah did you catch that on hook & line? That's freaking amazing!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ah did you catch that on hook & line? That's freaking amazing!


Yeah, we've caught them before but never this big. We obviously don't spend much time fishing for them though  Not sure how big they get. 

But since Brett has kindly informed me they are very good to eat, I may be forced to try my luck on them in the future when nothing else is biting...

Always thought of bringing out the shotgun and getting a few that way when they flush.. 

-T


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Funniest thing I have read all day. ;D Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

we were going to do that(shotgun) this weekend, but the bites had too many good reports to be messing around. i plan on being on the bow firing some #7's at them in the next month or so. can you use lead, or is steel mandatory? ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Funniest thing I have read all day.  ;D Thanks for sharing.


You must not read much


----------

